# Got my STI Guardian in 45 ACP



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

After waiting about 4 months from order to delivery, I finally got my STI and got out to the range... I am impressed with the Guardian... it shoots a lot better than me and I know I am going to need some more range time to get my grip sorted out (after shooting a sub-compact Springer XD 9mm and a Walter P-1 9mm almost exclusively for the last few years), but I had a blast (pardon the pun) with this STI..

No complaints.. I was shooting S&B 230 Ball and Hornady STP 200+P JHP.

The first 100 rounds of S&B ran smooth, I then tried 20 rounds of the Hornady and had 4 failures to feed on both the 6 and 7 round mags.. random in nature, but the rounds ran fine after clearing . so I shot another 50 of the S&B before trying the Hornady again and had no more failures.. I am going to try some other brands of hollow points to see if I have the same problems... and a lot more ball.. but 200 rounds at a time is about all my old arm can take..

I did manage to wear a blister on the inside of my trigger finger after a 100 rounds (grip thing and poor positioning), put a band-aid on it and went back to shooting.

It hits where it is pointed, I shot two-handed standing, one handed standing, and bench rest on sand bags..

Brought it home and field stripped it (which was an experience after breaking down and cleaning my other pistols - remember this is my first 1911 - so it took me some doing and reading and cussing to finally get the slide stop out ), but I finally got it all clean...

I am pleased with the purchase and feel this will be my new carry weapon...

I ain't no great photographer (or shot for that matter) but here ya go..

Everything shot at 7 yards:

First 75 rounds or so..









Second 75 rounds or so...









Last 45 rounds...


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice!:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never seen one inperson as they just don't show up around here. Why I don't know as everything I read about them says they are a great pistol.. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------



## TalonArms_R (Jun 15, 2007)

GypsyBill,

That is an awesome carry gun and you are going to love it the more you shoot and carry it!

Four month wait?!?!?!
You need to find a new STI dealer. :mrgreen:
That is one of our top carry gun sellers so we keep them in stock.

http://www.talonarms.com


----------



## Tatt2Jack (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo ... After a couple of years, what are impressions now? 

Thanks, Jack


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Great pictures and not bad shooting! STI makes a really nice pistol.:smt1099


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats...Looks good ,Sti makes a good gun,


----------

